# Wild flowers



## vectra

or weeds 








[/URL]IMG_0130 by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_0161 by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickrr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_0150 by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_0157 by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_0091 by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_0096 by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## streaky

Really like your 1st photo.


----------



## vectra

streaky said:


> Really like your 1st photo.


Thank you.


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice, really popping out from the background


----------



## vectra

Andyblue said:


> Very nice, really popping out from the background


Lens wide open at close range :thumb:
Thank you.


----------



## Rían P

Very nice photos indeed! Nature really is lovely, sometimes it the small, simple flowers that are the nicest.

Are the flowers in the last photo Fuschia? If so, I remember being taught the Irish word for them in school: Deora Dé (tears of God), as you probably know haha


----------



## vectra

Rían P said:


> Very nice photos indeed! Nature really is lovely, sometimes it the small, simple flowers that are the nicest.
> 
> Are the flowers in the last photo Fuschia? If so, I remember being taught the Irish word for them in school: Deora Dé (tears of God), as you probably know haha


Hi,
Thanks for the compliment,
All of those photos were taken on the side of a road, they are all wild flowers ( weeds )
They just looked interesting as I was passing.
That last one does look similar to a Fuschia but unfortunately is not one.
This is a fuschia


----------



## Rían P

Ah right I see, not totally unlike fuschia as you say. 

The fact that they are ‘weeds’ to some people is pretty made. All colourful and eye-catching


----------



## vectra

Rían P said:


> Ah right I see, not totally unlike fuschia as you say.
> 
> The fact that they are 'weeds' to some people is pretty made. All colourful and eye-catching


I like doing "Left wing" photos, ( If that makes sense ) 
ie.
Photos others do not bother with.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

:thumb:

A weed is just a flower in the 'wrong' place.


----------



## vectra

slim_boy_fat said:


> :thumb:
> 
> A weed is just a flower in the 'wrong' place.


Wild flowers I prefer to call them :tumbleweed: :lol:


----------



## spursfan

Rían P said:


> Very nice photos indeed! Nature really is lovely, sometimes it the small, simple flowers that are the nicest.
> 
> Are the flowers in the last photo Fuschia? If so, I remember being taught the Irish word for them in school: Deora Dé (tears of God), as you probably know haha


Almost 99.99% sure that the last photo is a Lucifer i have them in my garden, loads in fact! They look stunning in large groups:thumb:


----------



## vectra

spursfan said:


> Almost 99.99% sure that the last photo is a Lucifer i have them in my garden, loads in fact! They look stunning in large groups:thumb:


You could be right,
I really wouldn't have a clue.
But you are correct, they look great in groups.


----------



## spursfan

vectra said:


> You could be right,
> I really wouldn't have a clue.
> But you are correct, they look great in groups.


Cracking photo's though, love the depth of field, what camera have you got?

Kev


----------



## vectra

spursfan said:


> Cracking photo's though, love the depth of field, what camera have you got?
> 
> Kev


Hi,
Thanks for the nice comment.

Last year I stuck my neck out and treated myself to a new kit. ( Actually my wife insisted I bought it as prt of our 30th wedding anniversary gift ) 
I didn't decline 

Anyhow
Canon 6D body
and a Canon 70-200 L series IS11 lens

I have since sold this lens as i forgot that with the 6D being a full frame body I would lose focal lenght.
So I replaced it with a Canon 100-400 L series IS11 lens.
Much better reach with this one.


----------



## spursfan

vectra said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the nice comment.
> 
> Last year I stuck my neck out and treated myself to a new kit. ( Actually my wife insisted I bought it as prt of our 30th wedding anniversary gift )
> I didn't decline
> 
> Anyhow
> Canon 6D body
> and a Canon 70-200 L series IS11 lens
> 
> I have since sold this lens as i forgot that with the 6D being a full frame body I would lose focal lenght.
> So I replaced it with a Canon 100-400 L series IS11 lens.
> Much better reach with this one.


My 30th anniversary is next year, bet I don't get a camera like that:lol:


----------



## vectra

spursfan said:


> My 30th anniversary is next year, bet I don't get a camera like that:lol:


Never say never. 

By the way
Camera with the 24-105 F4 L series lens
Plus the 70-200 
Both from Canon Ireland would have cost over €5200
I bought them from E-Infinity for around €3100
Serious savings to be made.


----------



## vectra

Bluebells








[/URL]bluebells by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]

And a sleeping Bunny 








[/URL]Bunny by Eugene O'Connor, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bouche

amazing close ups! ive a 550D thats sat around for a year or so.. all the bells and whistles but no clue how to use it as they say!


----------

